# where can i find a cockapoo



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

hi

im about to return to the UK after living in France for over 9 years.

I want a cockapoo. I dont particularly want a puppy. My main issue is i am paying rather hefty vets bill on my collie (we are loosing a battle fast to try and save her, i think there is no chance its just time now) my bill is over £1000 and growing daily, so my funds are rather tight at the moment. But when something happens to my collie i will need to fill the massive void she will leave behind. Is there anywhere i can find one that needs a home please? Anyone that needs to rehome? I have had dogs for 30 years (all my life), i have had a poodle X before who was seriously naughty and i adored him for it, i have had a cocker who was seriously lazy and wonderful. 

I didnt have the option to insure my collie in france but definatly would be doing that straight away.

Can anyone help please/do they know anyone that can help please?

Susi


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at this thread...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5131


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Collie 

I would try to keep a close eye on preloved and sites like that, also keep in touch with the cockapoo owners club and the cockapoo gb club. I haven't heard of any atm, but if I do i'll post links


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

thank you 

i have registered at the labradoodles site and the cockapoo gb as lookihg for an adult of either breed (i actually want 2 dogs so they can play together), i look after my brothers labbie and he plays alone all the time and my mums airedale that i look after is a tad grumpy so it wouold be great to have 2 playing together.

thank you again

susi


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Saw this and thought of you...
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/62306-chocolate-cockerpoo-female-3-yrs-billingham.html


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your collie x


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for the links, i actually dont want a puppy. When i say i dont want i dont mind what age the dog is. BUt my big issue is ive spent over £1000 on my collie (who is a little better, so maybe just maybe she might be OK at the end of this, but i still want a cockapoo as ive fallen head over heals, and my collie could do with a play friend, she says with the greatest excuse hehe).

But as i have spent so much, i really stupidly didnt insure her in france, in the UK all my animals were insured so ive had to pay an arm and a leg, and its still comming. I cant afford to pay very much for the dog, so im really looking for a dog that needs a new home as the owner cant care for it for what ever reason.

i understand this is going to be a wait as they are a very popular breed.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Susi,

If you take a peek over on the CCGB you will see that we have 2 sisters (Blonde Cockapoos) looking for a new forever home....or pm me and I'll pass-on the details.

Stephen x


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Susi,
> 
> If you take a peek over on the CCGB you will see that we have 2 sisters (Blonde Cockapoos) looking for a new forever home....or pm me and I'll pass-on the details.
> 
> Stephen x


cant pm just yet as am still very new on the forum a,d havent posted enough. I can give you my email (if thats allowed)

susi


----------



## jannie (Aug 6, 2012)

changingbreeds said:


> cant pm just yet as am still very new on the forum a,d havent posted enough. I can give you my email (if thats allowed)
> 
> susi


 hi Susi click on the name and options come up good luck sorry to hear about your collie I hope she makes it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Susi,
two more posts and you should be able to use the PM system...just post twice on here and you should be good....you are allowed to give your personal e-mail...tho I wouldn't reccomend posting it publicly.

just post twice in a row and you should be ok.,


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

no i couldnt pm as i needed to have posted 10 times. Im pretty sure this is my 10th post now so can pm yey


----------

